# Plunger router accessories suggestions.



## RobHimself (May 13, 2011)

So far I have picked up a Ryobi 2hp Plunge, ordered Jasper Circle jigs and picked up a 1/4" straight and 1/4" spiral upcut. Since my work bench is the top of my tool box at work I have cut a piece of scrap mdf and put some non slip liner on it to help hold my pieces still.

From there I would like to know what else I need to pick up for template creating and small projects.

I was thinking that I need a flush trim bit since I'll be duplicating mounting plates for door speakers quite frequently. I also need a good way to route straight lines on the top of box. Also thinking that a t-bevel will help and since I lost my rafter square I'll probably need to pick one up as well.

Input?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RobHimself said:


> So far I have picked up a Ryobi 2hp Plunge, ordered Jasper Circle jigs and picked up a 1/4" straight and 1/4" spiral upcut. Since my work bench is the top of my tool box at work I have cut a piece of scrap mdf and put some non slip liner on it to help hold my pieces still.
> 
> From there I would like to know what else I need to pick up for template creating and small projects.
> 
> ...


IMO a set of template guides is essential. These help you guide the router along a predetermined path that you have outlined with template material. There are a bunch of threads here for using them but I need to get to work and cannot expand on them. Someone else likely will and I'll be back later. 
Meantime, I would recommend this set:
Amazon.com: Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
It includes a base plate. I recommended this based on info from other threads where members have trouble locating base plates for Ryobi routers that will take guide bushings.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Robert, there is a STICKY thread showing how to make your own sub base plate that will allow the use of PC style guide bushings. This is an easy task and you should have no problems making your own. To make your straight cuts all you need is a guide bushing, a straight edge made from 1/4" thick plywood or Masonite and two C clamps to secure it.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Template guides for me too. Inspiration is handy, there are plenty of different ways to do things. The more accessories you have, the greater your luck becomes. I have just made up a simple jig to round over plane totes tht I am making in Bubinga for my Stanley and Record planes. Holding the blocks by hand was going to lose me a finger, so think safe when using tools.


----------

